# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  "Miete" aus alter Waschmaschienentrommel

## Greenhorn

Hatte mir in D im Rasen die Edelstahl-Trommel einer alten Waschmaschine (Frontlader) im Rasen eingegraben.
Mit der Oeffnung nach oben, um diese herum ein "Ring" aus 5-6 Backsteinen (seitlich-"hochkant"). Dieses Loch wurde mit einer passenden Gewegplatte verschlossen. Dann alles mit Erde aufgefuellt (natuerlich nicht den Innenraum der Trommel). Oberkante Gehwegplatte schloss buendig mit der Erdniveau des Rasens ab, so dass man mit dem Maeher drueber fahren konnte. In die Trommel (Schutz gegen Wuehlmaeuse) kam Holzwolle und schichtweise Wurzelgemuese (Moehren, Sellerie, Rettich, ...) rein. Auch Aepfel sind moeglich. Im Ring aus Backsteinen zwei/drei passend geschnittene Styroporplatten (je etwa 2-3 cm dick).
Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit Moehren gemacht, die habe ich Ende April noch knackfisch, wie frisch gewaschen herausgeholt. Der Andrang der Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft war so gross, dass ich mir noch eine zweite Trommel eigegraben hatte. 
Die Tiefe der Trommel muss natuerlich nach der Region und der durchschnittlich anzutreffenden Frosttiefe und dem einzulagerten Obst/Gemuese angepasst werden. Oberkante Trommel sollte  20cm tief in der Erde sein.
Nur gesundes Obst und Gemuese ohne Druckstellen benutzen. Gelaende mit Staunaesse ist ungeeignet. In Regelmaessigen Abstaenden auf Fauelniss kontrollieren.

Moehren sind sehr *un*empfindlich und bekommen nach leichtem Frost einen zusaetzlichen suessen Geschmack. Kartoffeln sind wesentlich empfindlicher und muessen tiefer! "Dazwischen" liegen Aepfel. Empfehlung, um Erfahrung zu gewinnen: unten eine Lage Aepfel in der Holzwolle, oben nur Moehren. 
Hatte immer einen Vorrat fuer den "Sofortverbrauch" im dunklen/kueheln Keller, wenn das dann "runzlig" wurde, habe ich die Trommeln "gepluendert".
 ::  
Ergaenzend siehe auch hier:
http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/399449
http://www.initiative-freiland.de/wi...0/1/9/Erdmiete
http://www.gartenmax.de/erdmieten.html

----------


## schiene

gute Idee,aber bissel aufwendig.  ::

----------

